

Can an App Be Too Successful? Ask ‘Trivia Crack’ - softdev12
http://www.wsj.com/articles/can-an-app-be-too-successful-ask-trivia-crack-1424458516

======
pixl97
>Also bogging down the review process is a consistent glut of questions that
are basically the same but posed in slightly different ways.

I will say that this should have been predicted. Most questions are going to
be affected by current popular culture or knowledge gained in school. Almost
everybody has easy access to that data and therefore is the most likely to be
used data to generate questions.

Take stackexchange for example. Most questions that are asked these days are a
rehash of a previously asked question.

